

Python – Bitcoins for Human - areskib
https://github.com/ascribe/transactions

======
kleer001
sadly probably too little too late. see the "Speculation About The Eventual
Death Of Bitcoin" thread:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9576777](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9576777)

